# Name this filly



## rschenkel (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi everyone I just got this filly about 3 weeks ago she is 1 year old.
I didn't like her name so I am trying to name her.
She is very kind doesnt mind any thing. I saddled her the other day and it was the first time she has ever had a saddle on and she didn't even care (didn't bronc) or anything douring walk and trot.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Awww she's cute!! How about Apache, Cheyenne, Lakota or Cachina for a name? Welcome to the forum!


----------



## happygoose123 (Jan 19, 2009)

She is gorgeous! 
For a name I think she could be a...
- Harriette
- Abbey
- Bonnie
- Dakota
- Ellie
- Georgia
- Vivian

Thats if you like "human" names for a horse that is hehe


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

What about Little Miss, Shaylene, Abigail, Sammi, Naeveh - heaven backwards,
PolkaDot (spots on her) or Stormy?


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the indian names, especially her being paint.


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

sitka,chyanne,keekeeo (kiki),Leya,Amber,rain,summer storm,day break, morning star,melody, sundancer........ ummm yea thats all i can think of off hand. Sitka is my fav persinally.

By the way, very pretty filly!!!! hope to see more pics


----------



## rschenkel (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the names so far.
Gonna wait a few more days to see if anyone comes
up with more.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I actually really like the idea of Sitka, so thats a vote from me too.
Heres a few indian names that I've heard around.

Aponi ("butterfly")
Chepi ("fairy")
Nova (also a modern word now, but also means "butterfly")
Rayen (Mapuche indian for "flower")
Narru


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

"MEGWICH" IS A CREE WORD THAT HAS NO NEGATIVE CONNOTATION IT CAN ONLY BE USED FOR THE HIGHEST GOOD OF ALL

IT MEANS THE SPIRIT WITHIN ME GREETS THE SPIRIT WITHIN YOU AND WITHIN ALL THINGS - ONE CANNOT SAY "MEGWICH" WITHOUT A SMILE ON YOUR FACE. _It is pronounced with a little more emphasis on the wich._


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

holy caps lock on the last post lol!
and thank you Endiku, its one of my favorite names for a filly/mare But i dont think it fits just every filly/mare. it doesnt exactly feel like a " one name fits all" type name lol


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl (Sep 11, 2011)

she is beautiful. congrats! what about 
amber
cinnamon
nutmeg
willow
sahara
savannah
ginger
i like the name apache too
bee
topaz
ember
sandy
caramel
toffee
latte
coffee
or mocha


----------



## Angelina1 (Apr 11, 2011)

I think "Topaz" suits her..


----------



## deise (Nov 9, 2011)

what about saoirse..its irish for freedom


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw Roxy when I first looked at the picture. 


Others that come to mind for her:

Sunday
Charlotte
Missy
Bridget
Pistol
Shayna
Tina
Lucy
Noelle
Simone


I also really like the suggestions:

Topaz
Ember
Savannah
Nutmeg

Ember being my favorite. I think that fits her perfect.


----------



## northumberlandcowgirl (Sep 11, 2011)

yaay! my names thank you everyone who likes them


----------



## Alaskadraft (May 28, 2009)

These are Eskimo words

Mauja = soft deep snow

Sesi = snow

Siku = ice

Suka = fast

Sura = new life

Tuktu= deer

Yakone= red aurora



The word Sitka is Tlingit for:
town in se Alaska was named "Sitka" derived from a Tlingit phrase meaning "people on the outside of Shee", Shee being a Tlingit name for the Baranof Island of Alaska. 

AD


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I like Cheyenne


----------

